# Best food for puppy with allergies?



## sarahp (May 24, 2014)

I've been looking around for the last week trying to find a food that is easy on my wallet while also being good for little man. I've had him for a little over a month and a half and the entire time he has had inconsistent poop. He'll wake up with a bout of diarrhea, an hour after eating breakfast it will be on the firmer side and after eating dinner it will start firm and end like pudding. One whole day he will go and it's fantastic, the next day he will beg to go outside every 30 minutes to go (but probably half the time he just feels like he needs to).
When i picked him up he was on Purina One LBP. The first thing i tried to switch him to was BB LBP, that was AWFUL and when i actually started looking into BB i realized a lot of people have problems with it. after starting from square one again, we tried to ease into Nutro Ultra LBP and had the same problems but not as bad as with the BB. 
Every time i switched i drew out the process for at least 2 weeks. After talking with my vet, she seems to think Atti has an allergy to something, be it grains, chicken etc. 
So, my question to y'all is, what food have you tried works the best? most of the LBP formulas in almost all brands have some sort of chicken in them, from what i can tell. would you go grain-free? What would you do?
there is a boutique about 5 minutes from my apartment that sells Acana, Orijen, Fromm, TOTW, Merrick, Stella & Chewy's, Primal etc. They sell all of the brands i've seen on here. Price isn't too much of an issue but i would like to stay on the lower end if possible


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

sarahp said:


> I've been looking around for the last week trying to find a food that is easy on my wallet while also being good for little man. I've had him for a little over a month and a half and the entire time he has had inconsistent poop. He'll wake up with a bout of diarrhea, an hour after eating breakfast it will be on the firmer side and after eating dinner it will start firm and end like pudding. One whole day he will go and it's fantastic, the next day he will beg to go outside every 30 minutes to go (but probably half the time he just feels like he needs to).
> When i picked him up he was on Purina One LBP. The first thing i tried to switch him to was BB LBP, that was AWFUL and when i actually started looking into BB i realized a lot of people have problems with it. after starting from square one again, we tried to ease into Nutro Ultra LBP and had the same problems but not as bad as with the BB.
> Every time i switched i drew out the process for at least 2 weeks. After talking with my vet, she seems to think Atti has an allergy to something, be it grains, chicken etc.
> So, my question to y'all is, what food have you tried works the best? most of the LBP formulas in almost all brands have some sort of chicken in them, from what i can tell. would you go grain-free? What would you do?
> there is a boutique about 5 minutes from my apartment that sells Acana, Orijen, Fromm, TOTW, Merrick, Stella & Chewy's, Primal etc. They sell all of the brands i've seen on here. Price isn't too much of an issue but i would like to stay on the lower end if possible


Hey sarah post more pic of your little man !
i use Fromm LBP transitioning to Orijen LBP ATM. With Fromm u buy 12 get 1 free so make sure u always buy the same size and keep the barcode.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Allergies | ASPCA


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Ace GSD said:


> Hey sarah post more pic of your little man !
> i use Fromm LBP transitioning to Orijen LBP ATM. With Fromm u buy 12 get 1 free so make sure u always buy the same size and keep the barcode.


Same thing with Orijen or Acana, keep the bar codes.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Definitely choose a Non Grain kibble. I have seen a lot of dogs who are sensitive to Chicken, Flax (seed and or oil) and Yeast, so make sure, what ever brand you choose, that it does not contain those items. Also, check your treats for these things.

Fromm's "Pork & Peas" does not contain the above. Four-Star Dry Recipes for Dogs - Fromm Family Foods 
*FIND A STORE*: Find a store that carries Fromm

The following Acana does not contain the above:
"Duck & Bartlett Pear" Duck & Bartlett Pear | Acana 
"Lamb and Okanagan Apple": Lamb & Okanagan Apple | Acana
"Pork and Butternut Squash": Pork & Butternut Squash | Acana
*FIND A STORE*: Store Locator | Acana 

These Bravo treats do not contain grains, yeast, flax or chicken. Available at "Doggy Boutiques" or Pet Supply Plus.
> Training Treats All-Beef Hot Dogs
> Training Treats Turkey Bites
> Training Treats Trail Mix 
> Training Treats Buffalo Bites

Always introduce a new food or treat very S L O W L Y, taking 2 weeks or more for the transition. Start with exchanging about 1/8th cup of new kibble for the old for one feeding for a day or two, then do the same with two feedings for a day or two, then increase as you see fit, watching for loose stool. If stool is loose back off to previous amount of new kibble used and hold there for several days before increasing the new kibble.

Good Luck!
Moms


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Wait!! Somebody needs to tell me about keeping the bar codes for Acana and Orijen???

Buy 12 get 1 ? I could have been rich by now!!!!

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Wait!! Somebody needs to tell me about keeping the bar codes for Acana and Orijen???
> 
> Buy 12 get 1 ? I could have been rich by now!!!!
> 
> Lynn & Traveler



Well, being we are in the same place, I have been doing that for a few years now. I also get it online, free shipping and get 20% off sometimes 40%. I do not have to drive to get it anymore. Perfect to avoid all the lights and bad drivers in Boca.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Wait!! Somebody needs to tell me about keeping the bar codes for Acana and Orijen???
> 
> Buy 12 get 1 ? I could have been rich by now!!!!
> 
> Lynn & Traveler


Your retailer should tell u about this hehe if u order from chewey they keep the record for you


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

From Orijens site

In the U.S. and Canada we offer a Frequent Buyer program through all of our retailers. Your retailer will be able to provide you with a Frequent Buyer card. Each time you purchase a bag, record the purchase on your card, and save your receipts as proof of purchase. After the purchase of 12 bags within a 24 month period, with a completed card accompanied by 12 receipts you will receive a free 13th bag of equal or lesser value from your retailer.


----------



## sarahp (May 24, 2014)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Definitely choose a Non Grain kibble. I have seen a lot of dogs who are sensitive to Chicken, Flax (seed and or oil) and Yeast, so make sure, what ever brand you choose, that it does not contain those items. Also, check your treats for these things.
> 
> Fromm's "Pork & Peas" does not contain the above. Four-Star Dry Recipes for Dogs - Fromm Family Foods
> *FIND A STORE*: Find a store that carries Fromm
> ...


you did all my researching for me! i so appreciate the information. went to the boutique down the street and they gave me samples of Acana, Taste of the Wild, Fromm, Orijen, Merrick and a few i've never heard of: Nutri Source, Wild Calling, Earthborn and Weruva. all of them actually feed raw and knew the ups and downs of every brand they carry. It was awesome! I will have to go through and do more research and find the best places to buy each brand and who has the best prices. I checked treats earlier and two of the bags are grain and chicken free! I bought freeze dried turkey, salmon strips and freeze dried tripe at the shop today! 
Thank you for the info!


----------



## sarahp (May 24, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Hey sarah post more pic of your little man !
> i use Fromm LBP transitioning to Orijen LBP ATM. With Fromm u buy 12 get 1 free so make sure u always buy the same size and keep the barcode.


Oh man what a deal! I added a picture of him! He's 36 pounds and 3 and a half months old!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

sarahp said:


> Oh man what a deal! I added a picture of him! He's 36 pounds and 3 and a half months old!


Wow he is gonna be a big boy ! Around 4 - 4.5 months its gonna be his half adult weight mark


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

Great post! I'm having a similar issue with my boy. He is 12 weeks old. I transitioned him from the breeders Purina One LBP to Wellness LBP. He has become scratchy mainly around his undercarriage. Wellness has grain and chicken, so I am thinking it could be one of the two or both.

I've been looking for LBP foods with no grain and no chicken, but I've found it quite difficult. I'm going to look into the suggestions you guys have provided. Thanks


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Pinnacle Trout is another good one, and has a good calcium level, which is something I'd be looking at very closely for a puppy. 

Pinnacle® - Trout & Sweet Potato Recipe Premium Dry Dog Food

http://www.chewy.com/dog/pinnacle-trout-sweet-potato-recipe/dp/29799


----------



## sarahp (May 24, 2014)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Pinnacle Trout is another good one, and has a good calcium level, which is something I'd be looking at very closely for a puppy.
> 
> Pinnacle® - Trout & Sweet Potato Recipe Premium Dry Dog Food
> 
> Pinnacle Trout & Sweet Potato Recipe Dry Dog Food, 30-lb bag


What calcium level should I stay at? I've never heard of pinnacle, thanks for the info!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

sarahp said:


> What calcium level should I stay at? I've never heard of pinnacle, thanks for the info!


Safe level is 0.9-1.4 % for calcium


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I wouldn't go higher than 1.2, personally. You also have to look at calories per cup when you look at that number. I like a higher calorie food for puppies, but you have to make sure not to overfeed.  You will know by the poops. 

I use the Pinnacle all the time for puppies. I don't care about grains for puppies, and that combo in that food seems to do well, and slow that growth down nicely/healthily.


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

I use Acana for my golden and had been suing it for past 10 years as she had allergies. Worked well, and once I got my GS I have started her on Acana as well. Yes they do have a buy 10 or 12 and get one free, that is in Canada.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

kr16 said:


> Well, being we are in the same place, I have been doing that for a few years now. I also get it online, free shipping and get 20% off sometimes 40%. I do not have to drive to get it anymore. Perfect to avoid all the lights and bad drivers in Boca.


kr16,

Thank you for this info. I am so over the traffic! I have yet to buy dog food on line. I've been going to my" local " retailer on University for well over 7 years and that guy never mentioned the program. I'd be happy if you could PM me the online retailer you use and feel comfortable using.

Thanks so much.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Traveler's Mom said:


> kr16,
> 
> Thank you for this info. I am so over the traffic! I have yet to buy dog food on line. I've been going to my" local " retailer on University for well over 7 years and that guy never mentioned the program. I'd be happy if you could PM me the online retailer you use and feel comfortable using.
> 
> ...


Here we go and good timing they have 30% off of Orijen today. I just ordered a few minutes ago. The Orijen deal is today only I think.

https://store.petango.com/category.aspx?zcid=1008


----------

